# Betty-Jo and Quincy had babies!!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Last night Betty-Jo gave birth to 6 FAT, gorgeous babies. Quincy is the proud Papa. 4 boys, 2 girls- 2 reds, 4 blacks. Four of the six were over a pound at birth!!

Trillium called me to tell me she was sure Betty was in labour, and while we were talking her phone went dead. She called from her cell phone to tell me her power went off due to storms. She whelped the entire litter by candlelight!! It went out before the first baby, and came back on one hour after the final pup was born!

One of these puppies, our keeper, is going to an incredible woman and is going to be her hearing ear/service dog. Another is going to a children's therapist and will be a therapy dog working with kids. Another is going to California to a therapist who is going to be getting his boy's therapy certification and the dog will be assisting him at his job. 

We could not be happier with how chubby these guys are, how blissed out Mommy is, and what the future holds for this little clan!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh my word! They are big and gorgeous. Love how shiny their little coats are already. Well Done Betty-Jo and Quincy. How about a candlelight naming theme?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Mama looks so content and proud of herself! Some people are going to get some wonderful dogs!


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Congratulations! Well done to the gorgeous parents! What a bundle of lovely fat butterball spoo babies!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We have decided to name them all after weather related songs. Our keeper is going to be Arreau's Candles in the Rain after a Melanie song about Woodstock. Another will be Arreau's Candle In The Wind (Elton John). And we have an Arreau's Thunder and Lightning (Chi Coltrane). One of the new Mom's requested Arreau's Shelter From the Storm, a Bob Dylan song because her husband is a huge fan. We have two other "storm songs" chosen, but are waiting to see if the new parents may have one of their own they prefer.

Thanks kindly for the nice comments. We really appreciate it.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Mom and pups look fabulous! Special congratulations to Trillium for managing the whole process by candlelight! Great to hear that you have such good homes lined up.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! Candlelight birth...fat babies, shiny fur, blissed out mama....this is poodle heaven. Congrats! They really are healthy...their new family's are lucky!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Pics from this morning. They are sooooo chubby!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My! They are just so beautiful! Mama looks really good too! It's soooooooooo apparent how well taken care of they are! Fat and sassy as the saying goes! Also love the names a lot!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much! We are delighted with all of them. And Mom is in a permanent state of happiness. She is so proud of be wee ones.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Congratulations ! Wonderful little angels <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Congrats! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. We're having so much fun with the puppies and Betty Jo is amazing. I'll never forget their arrival. I've got to say I'm so thankful that I had bought a whole bunch of tea lights not long before she whelped. Something that in the future I will make sure to have when one of my girls are going to whelp plus a few more flashlights because you just never know lol. 

This litter is just so sweet and cuddly. Its been fun to have some blacks too. The kids and my husband have been so excited to have black puppies as well as red. Tom (my husband) has been going around the house from time to time saying I need a puppy. Its so fun


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

congrats on your lovely pups. Pups are so much fun, maybe your husband really does need a puppy


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

I really like the weather names. Are these pups keeping their full tails?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

No they aren't. We are going to meet them tomorrow and do tails and dew claws. This is the only part of puppies I do not enjoy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Mommy and her kidlets this morning


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Nothing better than a basket of puppies. Congratulations.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations! I am so glad everyone looks fat and healthy. The names are beautiful, what a good idea.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

So that's what all that weather was about! Heralding the coming of this fantastic litter of puppies!

I saw a video posted on facebook, Betty-Jo looks like a fantastic momma.

That's a really interesting looking whelping box? Or is it a sectioned off area?


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I saw this of FB and wanted to day that the puppies are just the cutest butterballs ever!  Betty Jo looks like she has it all figured out and is just so sweet. Is this her first litter?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It is a whelping inside a sectioned off area. I will see if Trillium would post a few photos of her set up. It is very nicely done and well thought out.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone, katbrat this is Betty Jo's 3rd litter. She is an awesome mom. I love her to pieces. 

MaryLynn this is my laundry room/poodle room/whelping room and for the next week or so bedroom I sleep with the puppies till they are a 7-10 days or so depending on the litter. Which is why my black and white mat is a long rectangle right now instead of a square. I use it as part of my mattress. 

My washer and dryer are in the closet beside the crate. In the closet beside the whelp pen we keep all my whelping supplies (blankets, newspapers, puppy toys etc) 

I have a heat lamp over the puppies and a small supplementary heater which hangs out for the first week or 2. Once the pups get mobile I have a door for the whelp area which I can slide in when I want to make sure they stay in the box. One one corner is a seat for when we are hanging out in the whelping area it also works as a step to go over the gate. (Humans only). Each corner has a small triangular piece in it which gives extra strength to the box as well as something for me to hold on to when I lift it up to tuck in the bedding

After they get going more we put newspapers in the fenced in area. When they really need more space we put up exercise pens and fence off additional area. Though I think we are going to build more wooden fencing so we can use that in the future I like it much better and the puppies can't climb out of it. 

My husband built the whole room for all this and I think he did an awesome job.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

He did a fantastic job!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jcampbell0665 (Jun 2, 2013)

Congrats on the new babies! They are beautiful but then again so is Mom. She looks like she's doing a great job taking care of them 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Thanks everyone, katbrat this is Betty Jo's 3rd litter. She is an awesome mom. I love her to pieces.
> 
> MaryLynn this is my laundry room/poodle room/whelping room and for the next week or so bedroom I sleep with the puppies till they are a 7-10 days or so depending on the litter. Which is why my black and white mat is a long rectangle right now instead of a square. I use it as part of my mattress.
> 
> ...


He did a wonderful job and you folks thought of everything, including the built in dish holder. It is the perfect beginning for our little ones!


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

Adorable bundles of joy.


----------

